# mk4 monsoon iphone 3gs .. speakerphone?



## rewi9d (Oct 9, 2001)

Looking for a mk4 double din monsoon iphone 3gs solution. don't need headunit control. need the iphone controls unlocked and would like some sort of speakerphone. so far i've been looking at the blitz 1.5 mlink. what does this do when a call comes through?


----------

